# Introducing myself



## Ruan Landman (14/5/18)

Hi all my Name is Ruan Landman been vaping for about 3 years now I've owned a few vapes in the past 3 years. My current setup is a Hexohm v3 mod with a twisted messes 24mm dripper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (14/5/18)

Hello! Welcome to the forum.  Nice setup you got! Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/5/18)

You are most welcome @Ruan Landman 

You will find the best advice on this forum and the vendors we have registered here are superb. Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask for advice and opinions on new products. 

BTW, your current setup is kickass! Awesome combo that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Welcome @Ruan Landman 
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## KarlDP (15/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @Ruan Landman. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

